

Ind.ie phone - drawkbox
https://ind.ie/phone/

======
xcasex
this isnt just a phone. the manifesto -- and i use the term loosely -- is more
or less about subverting the oss community because.. UxD.

the phone - it's a pipedream, unless they actually get the capital to design &
produce the full stack, and the baseband. oh the baseband. it needs to be able
to be reloaded at intervals, checksummed, isolated etc.

the project aims for a true indienet, one where every client is a peer in a
privacy empowered social network, as if that isn't an oxymoron per definition.

my biggest gripe, isn't the goals, it's the language and the blanket
generalizations.

oh and don't forget, the alpha client for the social network is osx only.

